# Superdrug suck



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

The wouldn't let me buy more that 2 boxes of ibuprofen so I didn't bother, pfft!

Boots let me

*pouts*

It also sucks I can't find a king of shaves gift set for my bro in law

On the plus tuna wraps for dinner 

Hamster cuddles later 

Mama has come on the sky premier movie channel  I love love love youview! Anyone ekes have it and think its great? How are we all?


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it not because it is medication and you could potentially over-dose?
This was the reason we weren't allowed to sell more than one packet of paracetamol or ibuprofen when I worked at the Spar!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'm more impressed with the response by Superdrug than with Boots. Shame Boots weren't as responsible.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

GlitterPup said:


> Is it not because it is medication and you could potentially over-dose?
> This was the reason we weren't allowed to sell more than one packet of paracetamol or ibuprofen when I worked at the Spar!


Aye probably is that



Jobeth said:


> I'm more impressed with the response by Superdrug than with Boots. Shame Boots weren't as responsible.


I'm pleased at boots, thanks to them I'm still able to get my meds when I'm too ill to go to the shops or doctors


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd rather go to Superdrug then, they are more responsible.

You can over dose on Ibuprofen hence way they can only sale so much to one person.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> I'd rather go to Superdrug then, they are more responsible.
> 
> You can over dose on Ibuprofen hence way they can only sale so much to one person.


Well I'm not wanting them to over dose


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I'm not wanting them to over dose


Yes but they do not know that do they?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

They were only doing their job.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Yes but they do not know that do they?


True......


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

How did you get to Boots if you are to ill to get to the shops? Anyway its not the poor shop assistants fault at Superdrug she was probably just doing her job.

I remember a time not that long ago you could get a whole bottle of 100 parecetemol.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Iheartcats said:


> How did you get to Boots if you are to ill to get to the shops? Anyway its not the poor shop assistants fault at Superdrug she was probably just doing her job.
> 
> I remember a time not that long ago you could get a whole bottle of 100 parecetemol.


I ordered online, I tried to order online at superdrug


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I ordered online, I tried to order online at superdrug


Wouldn't it have been alot quicker to send your OH out to pick them up himself rather than wait a couple of days for the post considering how desperately ill you are?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think the Supermarkets let you have 3 boxes of painkiller. Well I mainly buy Paracetamol and I am sure I haven't had a problem with buying 3 boxes.

Personally, I think that if somebody was that intent on committing suicide, they'd just go around every supermarket/drug store/chemist and buy enough to do the job. Admittedly, it would take a little more effort than just buying them in one shop.

I can understand that it is not inconvenient, if you only shop occasionally and take a painkiller very regularly.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Iheartcats said:


> Wouldn't it have been alot quicker to send your OH out to pick them up himself rather than wait a couple of days for the post considering how desperately ill you are?


I have enough to cover till Tuesday when they will be delivered


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Maybe Superdrug read the BMJ and know that death by suicide has dropped by 43% since packet sizes were reduced to just 16.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> I think the Supermarkets let you have 3 boxes of painkiller. Well I mainly buy Paracetamol and I am sure I haven't had a problem with buying 3 boxes.
> 
> Personally, I think that if somebody was that intent on committing suicide, they'd just go around every supermarket/drug store/chemist and buy enough to do the job. Admittedly, it would take a little more effort than just buying them in one shop.
> 
> I can understand that it is not inconvenient, if you only shop occasionally and take a painkiller very regularly.


Tbh I do go to the shops I go round several getting my co codamol


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Scrap that! Sounded nosey!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

GlitterPup said:


> Scrap that! Sounded nosey!


No go on, what was it?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

My medicine is in liquid form....and I in desperate need for a good dosage tonight...a bottle of chateau neuf de pape should do the trick! Oh and they say laughter is the best form of medicine so I am going to watch Micky Flanagan with my lovely hubby...might even fit in some exercise....fancy some horizontal jogging!


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No go on, what was it?


I said ''Why do you need more than two boxes of ibuprofen at a time, what's wrong with one or two and going back for more - it may look suspicious!''

Feel free to ignore me - It does sound extremely nosey!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> My medicine is in liquid form....and I in desperate need for a good dosage tonight...a bottle of chateau neuf de pape should do the trick! Oh and they say laughter is the best form of medicine so I am going to watch Micky Flanagan with my lovely hubby...might even fit in some exercise....fancy some horizontal jogging!


Sounds like you have the night sorted



GlitterPup said:


> I said ''Why do you need more than two boxes of ibuprofen at a time, what's wrong with one or two and going back for more - it may look suspicious!''
> 
> Feel free to ignore me - It does sound extremely nosey!


I like to have things stocked up, it's hell being without pain meds


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

GlitterPup said:


> I said ''Why do you need more than two boxes of ibuprofen at a time, what's wrong with one or two and going back for more - it may look suspicious!''
> 
> Feel free to ignore me - It does sound extremely nosey!


good question sparkly dog!


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> good question sparkly dog!


Why thank you, Gorgeous  


tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Sounds like you have the night sorted
> 
> I like to have things stocked up, it's hell being without pain meds


Fair point - apologies for rude question!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Tinks. Have you tried ordering them from amazon?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Boots let me


Boots are a chemist and can therefore sell more as it's technically overseen by a pharmacist.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Why haven't you got pain meds on prescription?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Cant you put in repeat orders in advance with your GP?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

havoc said:


> Boots are a chemist and can therefore sell more as it's technically overseen by a pharmacist.


Some Superdrug outlets have a pharmacy counter. I still remember them as Tip Top before they were taken over by Superdrug!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide, no escape from reality. 
Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way!!!


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide, no escape from reality.
> Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way!!!


   
Amusing


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

my perscription gets sets sent electronically to my local chemist now but i still have to oder it, it was quicker just going in docs and putting in repeat, plus side is the chemist can deliver it to me i thought still was for really old people, im not that bad i cant walk 5mins to pick up, well i am today actually and probably for the rest of the weekend, so wished i had phoned it in , but im probably ok till monday which will mean wednesday, oh dear i may be off down boots as well , but i need stronger ones then what you can buy


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

that's the law and tills don't let you scan through more than 2 paracetamol type drugs I am surprised you managed to get more than two through in boots tbh


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Why haven't you got pain meds on prescription?


Never ending storyyyyy la la la la la la la


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hugs MM xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure Sainsbury's only let you have 2 boxes of any pain killers


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm sure Sainsbury's only let you have 2 boxes of any pain killers


Yup so do Asda x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to say, the only reason I ask is because my Dad's been on pain killers for many years, due to various ailments, but most of all, a couple of discs in his back pretty much disintegrating. He's been getting co-codamol on prescription for years, there's no point in buying paracetamol as it just doesn't touch the pain, and ibuprofen shouldn't be taken long term in any case as the side effects are not good, from what I understand.

Edited to add, he's no longer on co-codamol as they just don't work any more, he's on a mixture of drugs including diclofenac which I can't take, as it makes me violently sick! I hate taking pain killers in any case.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I have to say, the only reason I ask is because my Dad's been on pain killers for many years, due to various ailments, but most of all, a couple of discs in his back pretty much disintegrating. He's been getting co-codamol on prescription for years, there's no point in buying paracetamol as it just doesn't touch the pain, and ibuprofen shouldn't be taken long term in any case as the side effects are not good, from what I understand.
> 
> Edited to add, he's no longer on co-codamol as they just don't work any more, he's on a mixture of drugs including diclofenac which I can't take, as it makes me violently sick! I hate taking pain killers in any case.


MMM diclofenac is horrible, gave me tummy trouble ,, morphine is defenatly the best I've ever had .. Tramadol is also a good one but a bit harsh on the tum..


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I must say my pain killers are on prescription. 

I'm surprised as you are in so much pain you have to buy it yourself.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Wine for me ! And for flu I take something stronger either a whisky or brandy!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> MMM diclofenac is horrible, gave me tummy trouble ,, morphine is defenatly the best I've ever had .. Tramadol is also a good one but a bit harsh on the tum..


I've only had morphine once, and I wouldn't want to repeat the experience to be honest. I avoid any medication, can't stand going to the doctors, and hospital would have to be very serious.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> my perscription gets sets sent electronically to my local chemist now but i still have to oder it, it was quicker just going in docs and putting in repeat, plus side is the chemist can deliver it to me i thought still was for really old people, im not that bad i cant walk 5mins to pick up, well i am today actually and probably for the rest of the weekend, so wished i had phoned it in , but im probably ok till monday which will mean wednesday, oh dear i may be off down boots as well , but i need stronger ones then what you can buy


Hugs to you


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> including diclofenac which I can't take, as it makes me violently sick! I hate taking pain killers in any case.


I had back ache at work and my boss gave me diclofenac , can't remember the rest of that day :crazy:

I rarely take pain relief so was probably the worst idea ever to accept them! If I have a headache I drink lots of water and take a nap, back pain I use warm / cold compresses and for anything else I suck it up.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Tens machines are great have you tried that...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> Tens machines are great have you tried that...


My sister had her second child at home and that is the only pain relief she had. I'm sure you can 'rent' them from a chemist.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You are all bliddy lightweights I tell thee.....Prozac is the way to go, yes I'm in agony but I no longer give a feck!!










see what i mean...hoo harr!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it Lavenderb!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Lavs that is brilliant :lol:

Diclofenac is not great for me either, After I had the baby I only had paracetamol and codeine phosphate which had some delightful side effects including not knowing my own baby and the trees talking to me....amazeballs! :lol:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> You are all bliddy lightweights I tell thee.....Prozac is the way to go, yes I'm in agony but I no longer give a feck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prozac! *Shudders* The worst medication ever IMO.



Kitty_pig said:


> Lavs that is brilliant :lol:
> 
> Diclofenac is not great for me either, After I had the baby I only had paracetamol and codeine phosphate which had some delightful side effects including not knowing my own baby and the trees talking to me....amazeballs! :lol:


I am so sorry to hear that kitty, that must of been so scary.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Prozac! *Shudders* The worst medication ever IMO.


How so?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The only time I want pain killers that strong is to stick me into a coma, otherwise I'd rather do without them.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've only had morphine once, and I wouldn't want to repeat the experience to be honest. I avoid any medication, can't stand going to the doctors, and hospital would have to be very serious.


For some reason that reminded me of this:

French and Saunders Old Ladies

Hope it's the right one, got no sound on my ancient laptop anymore. "Just a scratch, dear!"

[Now imagining SL with a severed hand, saying, "it's just a scratch, no need to call an ambulance!"]

:laugh:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Diclofenac should only be taken on a doctors prescription...they can be dangerous and literally punch holes in the stomach. Not to be used because a mate gave you some.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

My OH was on Diclofenac a few years ago under strict instructions from the GP that he was to take one only when he absolutely had to as they were so bad for you. He was on other pain relief so used these when he couldn't cope with the pain.

On a day out to a bird of prey centre, we had a talk about the beautiful vultures and how they had stomachs which could process pretty much any poison but these birds are now on the endangered list because they eat the carcasses of animals which have been treated with diclonefac. They then die from kidney failure.... This drug is deadly, I really don't know why it hasn't been banned yet.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I take Diclofenac everyday,and agree it's very strong and should only be used to those as prescribed by the doctor.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

GlitterPup said:


> Why thank you, Gorgeous
> 
> Fair point - apologies for rude question!


No worries, it wasn't rude

I just like to be prepared is all



gorgeous said:


> Tinks. Have you tried ordering them from amazon?


The ibuprofen on there is expensive, the co codamol were dearer than boots too 



havoc said:


> Boots are a chemist and can therefore sell more as it's technically overseen by a pharmacist.


Oh I see, makes sense



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Why haven't you got pain meds on prescription?


They are but I'm running out and don't have the energy to get to the docs



Kitty_pig said:


> Cant you put in repeat orders in advance with your GP?


Nope, doc wants to see me every time I need to renew, especially for the co codamol



piggybaker said:


> Tens machines are great have you tried that...


Got two a foot one and one that you can use all over

They are ok, my OH loves it for his shoulder


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I have to say, the only reason I ask is because my Dad's been on pain killers for many years, due to various ailments, but most of all, a couple of discs in his back pretty much disintegrating. He's been getting co-codamol on prescription for years, there's no point in buying paracetamol as it just doesn't touch the pain, and ibuprofen shouldn't be taken long term in any case as the side effects are not good, from what I understand.
> 
> Edited to add, he's no longer on co-codamol as they just don't work any more, he's on a mixture of drugs including diclofenac which I can't take, as it makes me violently sick! I hate taking pain killers in any case.


Thats what my mum is suffering with amongst other things, I think its the last couple of discs are crumbling.

Our docs and my mums surgery dont prescribe diclofenic anymore or voltarol which is diclofenic based. I think its taken off their prescribed lists.

Im back on tramadol, but only in the night with my amatryptilne and then co-codomol in the day. I only decided to fall down the stairs in the train station  which was a bad move for my back as it started [email protected]@dy sciatia off again.

Must say, with tramadol and amatryptilne, im having a really good sleep  which make a change


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i have amyltriptiline and dihyrocodine for back and high dose suppository diclofenacs for period but dont like taking as i have high cholestrol and paltitations and had to have a heart trace done, diclofenac has been linked to heart problems, i used to be on them every day , now i take max dose for 1 week every mth- they are realated to aspirin so dont take both at same time, ibuprofen are in the same group also.

my meds help me sleep as well.

edit; used re-read that and sorry probably tmi, embarressed now:blush::huh::wink::crying:

my brothers spine is also crumbling he takes tramadol, and is still on prozac after divorce 10yr ago he s only 46, but he's still here and manages to still make me laugh


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> How so?


I was prescribed it once and had a terrible reaction to it.

Hallucinating, Very real nightmares (to the point I was finding it impossible to work out what was real and what wasn't), I was even seeing my nightmares when awake, constantly sweating and shaking, and there was a lot more but that gives you an idea.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> I was prescribed it once and had a terrible reaction to it.
> 
> Hallucinating, Very real nightmares (to the point I was finding it impossible to work out what was real and what wasn't), I was even seeing my nightmares when awake, constantly sweating and shaking, and there was a lot more but that gives you an idea.


Bloody hell


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Thats what my mum is suffering with amongst other things, I think its the last couple of discs are crumbling.
> 
> Our docs and my mums surgery dont prescribe diclofenic anymore or voltarol which is diclofenic based. I think its taken off their prescribed lists.
> 
> ...


The only time I had morphine, was after a traumatic event, and I was given more than a recovering drug addict apparently. They prescribed diclofenac for me to take home, but couldn't take them so just got on with it. I've got bad joints and a bad back, but it was a one off that they were prescribed for.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

This should be in health


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Ooops had no idea diclofenac was that serious. Like I said I rarely take anything I only know paracetamol / ibuprofen and codeine  Codeine makes me sick so I know I can't take that. 

I can't remember the last time I got a prescription from the doctor. I suffer with chronic sinusitis and I just use saline sprays / face steamer and compresses on my face. Last time I went to the doctors about it ( about 8 years ago ) the doctor mentioned scraping my sinuses and I never went back again 

I also make sure the house is damp / mould free as it makes it a lot worse and touch wood I haven't had a sinus attack for about 7 months now


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I have to say, the only reason I ask is because my Dad's been on pain killers for many years, due to various ailments, but most of all, a couple of discs in his back pretty much disintegrating. He's been getting co-codamol on prescription for years, there's no point in buying paracetamol as it just doesn't touch the pain, and ibuprofen shouldn't be taken long term in any case as the side effects are not good, from what I understand.
> 
> Edited to add, he's no longer on co-codamol as they just don't work any more, he's on a mixture of drugs including diclofenac which I can't take, as it makes me violently sick! I hate taking pain killers in any case.


I am on prescribed Oxycontin & OxyNorm ( well it has to be prescribed or I'd be breaking the law lol ) I have that and Gabapentin and an anti-inflammatory ( different type each time), nothing other than those pain meds work now, even for headaches etc as I've been taking the above for a fair while, so downing a ibuprofen would be like eating a smartie and have the same affect really.


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

havoc said:


> Boots are a chemist and can therefore sell more as it's technically overseen by a pharmacist.


This is the exact reason why Boots can sell more!

Superdrug do not have Pharmacists to over see drug selling. Thus, Superdrug have to abide by the same selling laws as supermarkets.

Any member of staff found selling more than two boxes, are acting illegally and open to prosecution. A bit like selling tobacco and drink to underage persons. Not worth their job honestly, how guilty would you feel if someone lost their job (and possibily prosecuted) because they sold you 3 packets of ibuprofen????!!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

some shops that sell things for £1 or less have all their meds on the bottom two shelves on the shop floor where children could easily grab them , or whats to stop people stealing loads at once , im gonna complain:nonod:


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> some shops that sell things for £1 or less have all their meds on the bottom two shelves on the shop floor where children could easily grab them , or whats to stop people stealing loads at once , im gonna complain:nonod:


I agree, you should deffo report/complain about that. Really shocking actually!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

At the yard, the medics gave me gas and air, but they said it would make me dizzy so i refused. I had a paracetomal at the hospital then they gave me morphine on demand with a little button to press, but I didn't like the idea so I didn't use it. 

I got loads of codeine as aftercare, then more codeine and tramadol and diazepam for the bleed into the head. I have lots of drugs :yesnod: but I've ignored the tramadol, it made me hurl all day, yuk! I'm keeping the diazepam for a serious day.  I haven't taken anything since the bleed except for mefefamic acid for period pain. I would hate to be reliant on meds, especially cos I've got an ulcer and most pain meds cause worse pain than they solve.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Just to take this back for a moment to the original post regarding shop assistants.
I was shopping with my 20 year old grandson. Went into Lidl and amongst other things I picked up a bottle of Ouzo. Got to the checkout and the girl held out her hand to my grandson and said ID !! I asked why he needed id for me to buy myself a bottle of drink since I was clearly over the age of consent (Just by a month or three!!) She totally ignored me and again demanded 'ID' but then glanced at me and added 'please' I told her she could personally put the stuff back on the shelf and she said 'well he has facial hair so is obviously old enough I'll let you have it'.
I'm still a bit bemused by the whole episode


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Nov 16, 2013)

Having worked in as a checkout supervisor whilst at uni, staff are told that they must ask for ID from anyone who looks to be under 25, or if they suspect that an older person is buying alcohol for someone underage who is with them. Since its more than their job is worth, most staff will ask for ID from anyone buying alcohol who is with someone under 25.
Furthermore, what frustrates customers even more would be when a member of staff asks someone who is clearly over 25 for ID, but they don't have any, yet the supervisor has to follow company policy and back up their staff and refuse the sale.
I had to do this on more than one occasion to people who were at least 50


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

And yet these same supermarkets are quite happy to deliver the stuff straight into people's homes  No suggestion of having to look over 25 there. The only stipulation is that there has to be someone over 18 to accept the delivery and that's nothing to do with there being age restricted products. It's the same whether your order has any or not.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Would just mention that diclofenic (sp) was prescribed to my OH with another drug that protects the stomach lining.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

havoc said:


> And yet these same supermarkets are quite happy to deliver the stuff straight into people's homes  No suggestion of having to look over 25 there. The only stipulation is that there has to be someone over 18 to accept the delivery and that's nothing to do with there being age restricted products. It's the same whether your order has any or not.


And this all goes back to the supermarkets poking their greedy noses where they didn't belong.
In my younger days if you wanted pills you went to a chemist,insurance to an insurance company,plants to a garden centre.
But now the great God Tesco takes us from cradle to grave.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I take Tramadol, Gabapentin, and paracetamol, also take anti sickness coz tramadol make me sick i take paracetamol also because the tramadol gives me headaches so they help with that, i have to be careful what pain meds i take because i take asprin and i also have an irregular heartbeat


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> And yet these same supermarkets are quite happy to deliver the stuff straight into people's homes  No suggestion of having to look over 25 there. The only stipulation is that there has to be someone over 18 to accept the delivery and that's nothing to do with there being age restricted products. It's the same whether your order has any or not.


This isn't about supermarkets

But since you brought it up

Thank god for home delivery


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

poohdog said:


> And this all goes back to the supermarkets poking their greedy noses where they didn't belong.
> In my younger days if you wanted pills you went to a chemist,insurance to an insurance company,plants to a garden centre.
> But now the great God Tesco takes us from cradle to grave.


I really hate going into supermarkets.all of them but I think Tesco has had its day and Morrisons is giving them a real run for their money.

It will be interesting to see if Morrisons branch out into every aspect of money like Tesco has.

Went to Morrisons last week and they are selling proper foods that people really want..very impressed. and as far as I know, they don't deliver......not my nearest one anyway.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> This isn't about supermarkets
> 
> But since you brought it up
> 
> Thank god for home delivery


no tinks, you are right..not about supermarkets at all its just that supermarkets change the rules to suit themselves.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Would just mention that diclofenic (sp) was prescribed to my OH with another drug that protects the stomach lining.


I was on Omprazole which is the anti ulcer stuff, I was prescribed naproxen however, it did not prevent ulcers in the mouth.

I dont take any.anti inflammatory in the form of tablets now, mine is in now in the form of.gel - Feldene Gel, it is absorbed. But on a much smaller scale


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Ah... the pharmaceutical age...

Bearing in mind that pain killers are a godsend to so many who do truly need them for acute conditions, most chronic pain can be very effectively managed with complimentary treatments. The tens machine someone mentioned, tai chi, yoga, mediation, massage, acupuncture, dietary changes etc., etc., etc. There are so many ways we can be proactive about our health without putting our lives and our well being in the hands of big pharmaceutical companies who do NOT have human welfare in mind when theyre looking at those profit margins.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Ah... the pharmaceutical age...
> 
> Bearing in mind that pain killers are a godsend to so many who do truly need them for acute conditions, most chronic pain can be very effectively managed with complimentary treatments. The tens machine someone mentioned, tai chi, yoga, mediation, massage, acupuncture, dietary changes etc., etc., etc. There are so many ways we can be proactive about our health without putting our lives and our well being in the hands of big pharmaceutical companies who do NOT have human welfare in mind when theyre looking at those profit margins.


Meh, whatever keeps my pain at bay


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Meh, whatever keeps my pain at bay


Why are you so rudely dismissive whenever someone shares legitimate advice?

For all you know a few sessions of tai chi and meditation might keep your pain at bay far more effectively than loading up on pain killers.

And even if it does not work for you, there may be folks reading this thread for whom it does work very well, so no need to be so dismissive about my reply.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Why are you so rudely dismissive whenever someone shares legitimate advice?
> 
> For all you know a few sessions of tai chi and meditation might keep your pain at bay far more effectively than loading up on pain killers.
> 
> And even if it does not work for you, there may be folks reading this thread for whom it does work very well, so no need to be so dismissive about my reply.


Absolutely!! I rely fairly heavily on pharmaceuticals but also have a TENS machine (fab purchase!) and am a huge believer in the power of exercise, diet and mental wellbeing. If I am feeling "down" or even bored I notice and think about pain or problems so much more, if I eat rubbish and put weight on I feel it physically and mentally....I think it is easy to get into a vicious circle and before you realise you are subject to some sort of learned helplessness and become a "professional patient". I think that pharmaceuticals play an enormous part in the control of pain and illness (and I have looked up how mine cost per month - staggering ) but are only part of the puzzle - an holistic approach really is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> I really hate going into supermarkets.all of them but I think Tesco has had its day and Morrisons is giving them a real run for their money.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Morrisons branch out into every aspect of money like Tesco has.
> 
> Went to Morrisons last week and they are selling proper foods that people really want..very impressed. and as far as I know, they don't deliver......not my nearest one anyway.


2014 they start delivering, from small area to nationwide eventually


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Why are you so rudely dismissive whenever someone shares legitimate advice?
> 
> For all you know a few sessions of tai chi and meditation might keep your pain at bay far more effectively than loading up on pain killers.
> 
> And even if it does not work for you, there may be folks reading this thread for whom it does work very well, so no need to be so dismissive about my reply.





Dogless said:


> Absolutely!! I rely fairly heavily on pharmaceuticals but also have a TENS machine (fab purchase!) and am a huge believer in the power of exercise, diet and mental wellbeing. If I am feeling "down" or even bored I notice and think about pain or problems so much more, if I eat rubbish and put weight on I feel it physically and mentally....I think it is easy to get into a vicious circle and before you realise you are subject to some sort of learned helplessness and become a "professional patient". I think that pharmaceuticals play an enormous part in the control of pain and illness (and I have looked up how mine cost per month - staggering ) but are only part of the puzzle - an holistic approach really is the way to go in my opinion.


Totally agree, maintaining a healthy weight will take pressure off the joints and moving as much as possible within personal limits will release natural endorphins. Actually doing something also takes the mind off the 'professional patient's' problems. Sitting on your backside all day is guaranteed to make you think of nothing but your problems. Moving takes the mind off pain to some extent.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Why are you so rudely dismissive whenever someone shares legitimate advice?
> 
> For all you know a few sessions of tai chi and meditation might keep your pain at bay far more effectively than loading up on pain killers.
> 
> And even if it does not work for you, there may be folks reading this thread for whom it does work very well, so no need to be so dismissive about my reply.


I'm one of those folks  Had pregnancy induced hip issues which I self treated completely successfully with very simple yoga.

I think it's also worth remembering how easily a body can build up tolerance to painkillers so it's worth exploring other options before pills become less effective.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Mulish said:


> I'm one of those folks  Had pregnancy induced hip issues which I self treated completely successfully with very simple yoga.
> 
> I think it's also worth remembering how easily a body can build up tolerance to painkillers so it's worth exploring other options before pills become less effective.


My OH also mantains his back issues (he slipped 2 and burst 1 disc in his back and now has recurring lower back problems, altho improving) through exercises, stretches, and walking me through treating him. He refuses ibuprofen due to the damage to stomach lining. It works well, and he recovers faster


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My chronic back pain was cured by falling off my horse at great speed. I felt like Gene Wilder in that film where they hang him by his feet and hands and stick him in a box for days


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> My chronic back pain was cured by falling off my horse at great speed. I felt like Gene Wilder in that film where they hang him by his feet and hands and stick him in a box for days


LOL! Breez (great dane) crashed in to me a while back and managed to step on and wrench my foot all sorts of wacky. I heard several pops and some disturbing crunching, and I stood there, waiting for the searing pain to start. It never came. In fact, as I started gingerly moving my foot and ankle, I noticed it actually felt really good. Somehow she managed to give me some sort of chiropractic adjustment of the foot and ankle!

As a kid I was diagnosed with scoliosis. Doc wanted to put me in a brace and told me my burgeoning obsession with horseback riding was the worst thing in the world for my back. Thank goodness my mom sought a second opinion, second doc said the core strength from riding might be helpful. It was. I rode for years, never ended up in a brace, though many a night my back was so stiff it would take me about 10 minutes to be able to lie down in bed. Yoga has helped with that tremendously.

Running also does a number on my back, but I keep it in check with good shoes, paying attention to my form, and yep, more yoga. 
I see people my age who complain about bad knees, bad shoulders, this, that, the other, and walk around moving like theyre twice their age. I know for me, that key is to stay active and get out there and move.

The more you do, the more you find you can do.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

The boring bit - cashiers are legally unable to sell more than two boxes of pain relief medication (inc Calpol) as they have had no pharmaceutical training and thus can not legally give advice if you are taking other meds.

The good bit, there is no legal limit on how many your purchase (apart from co-codamol products) if you go to the pharmacy counter, I buy 400mg Ibuprofen tablets by the 96!! 

Pain relief can be eased not only by meds - and all avenues should be at least tried - as surely something is better than nothing x


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Why are you so rudely dismissive whenever someone shares legitimate advice?
> 
> For all you know a few sessions of tai chi and meditation might keep your pain at bay far more effectively than loading up on pain killers.
> 
> And even if it does not work for you, there may be folks reading this thread for whom it does work very well, so no need to be so dismissive about my reply.


I wasn't being dismissive

I don't have the patients for meditation

Am I right in thinking tai chi can be done in a chair


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I wasn't being dismissive
> 
> I don't have the patients for meditation
> 
> *Am I right in thinking tai chi can be done in a chair*


No idea- put i could point you in the direction of my good friend google...

Let me google that for you

Learning to relax is a skill.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

7th google answer down, incase you wondered


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Julesky said:


> No idea- put i could point you in the direction of my good friend google...
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Learning to relax is a skill.


A skill I don't have



Julesky said:


> 7th google answer down, incase you wondered


Thanks


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *A skill I don't have*
> 
> Thanks


Thats why you 'learn' a skill.

That's like all non-drivers deciding they can never drive.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Julesky said:


> Thats why you 'learn' a skill.
> 
> That's like all non-drivers deciding they can never drive.


Today I learnt how to pop a tap onto polypipe, what an olive was and how to use molegrips to tighten me nuts x


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Today I learnt how to pop a tap onto polypipe, what an olive was and how to use molegrips to tighten me nuts x


INteresting combinations

What an Olive was?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Julesky said:


> INteresting combinations
> 
> *What an Olive was*?


an olive is a chamfered copper ring which you use to seal plumb joins :-D

Compression fitting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Julesky said:


> Thats why you 'learn' a skill.
> 
> That's like all non-drivers deciding they can never drive.


I don't have the patients to learn it, I like to be doing something not just sat doing nothing


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> an olive is a chamfered copper ring which you use to seal plumb joins :-D
> 
> Compression fitting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't have the patients to learn it, I like to be doing something not just sat doing nothing


Thanks- just learned what an olive is too

I don't have the patience for your patients


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't have the patients to learn it, I like to be doing something not just sat doing nothing


p.s I will bite and state the bleeding obvious.

Meditation isn't 'doing nothing'

Watching crap tv could be construed as 'doing nothing'


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Julesky said:


> p.s I will bite and state the bleeding obvious.
> 
> Meditation isn't 'doing nothing'
> 
> Watching crap tv could be construed as 'doing nothing'


Watching my favourite program is doing something


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> an olive is a chamfered copper ring which you use to seal plumb joins :-D
> 
> Compression fitting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


lolololol...and a good job I didn't dare ask if it was a black or green one.cos I am partial to black.lolololol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Watching my favourite program is doing something


tinks. meditation is a way of deep relaxation and giving your mind body and maybe soul some inner peace. you should maybe give it a go.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> tinks. meditation is a way of deep relaxation and giving your mind body and maybe soul some inner peace. you should maybe give it a go.


I doubt it's for me but I'll think about it


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I doubt it's for me but I'll think about it


Tinks you shouldn't knock anything until you tried it! You are a young lass and potentially you have a long life ahead of you...and being as inactive as yourself cannot be healthy physically or mentally.

I suggest you try what peeps are suggesting as you seriously cant want to live the rest of your life as you are!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Tinks you shouldn't knock anything until you tried it! You are a young lass and potentially you have a long life ahead of you...and being as inactive as yourself cannot be healthy physically or mentally.
> 
> I suggest you try what peeps are suggesting as you seriously cant want to live the rest of your life as you are!!


Aside from my insecurity problem and pain I'm quite happy to live life how I am


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Aside from my insecurity problem and pain I'm quite happy to live life how I am


If you're so happy with your life as it is, then why do you feel the need to moan on here about many aspects of your life?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> If you're so happy with your life as it is, then why do you feel the need to moan on here about many aspects of your life?


As I said aside from the insecurity and pain side


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> As I said aside from the insecurity and pain side


Then why not take on board some of the good advice on this thread regarding the pain, rather than knocking it. If I was in as much pain as you claim to be in, I would be trying anything and everything that might help.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Then why not take on board some of the good advice on this thread regarding the pain, rather than knocking it. If I was in as much pain as you claim to be in, I would be trying anything and everything that might help.


I have taken on board some advice


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

If your in so much pain surely your doc should be doing something? I do think people are trying to help but you're so set in your own way your not willing to try things. I do hope you take the advice as you seem unhappy.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> If your in so much pain surely your doc should be doing something? I do think people are trying to help but you're so set in your own way your not willing to try things. I do hope you take the advice as you seem unhappy.


He has done something, he's given me pain killers

For the most part they work


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

You need to keep going back tho if you running out of pills. If your still in pain with the pills I'd be going back.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> You need to keep going back tho if you running out of pills. If your still in pain with the pills I'd be going back.


Sometimes I'm not well enough to go back and I don't mean pain wise

Hence why I still buy from shops

Doc said while they are still working he won't give me stronger and tbh I don't want stronger co codamols


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tough one then. I have no idea what your illness entails, but you do sound unhappy sometimes so hope you get the help you need.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Tough one then. I have no idea what your illness entails, but you do sound unhappy sometimes so hope you get the help you need.


Thank you.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Sometimes I'm not well enough to go back and I don't mean pain wise
> 
> Hence why I still buy from shops
> 
> Doc said while they are still working he won't give me stronger and tbh I don't want stronger co codamols


Do you hear that sound? It's the sound of me pointlessly bashing my head on the laptop. I don't think I'm even angry at you.

To be clear, I do not like the behaviour of some of the people who show up on your threads, Tink, I think it's awful.

But I'm about to be lumped in with them, you know why? Because I genuinely believe that you don't want to do a thing to help yourself, in fact you might actually enjoy having your partner doing everything for you, and your "disabled" status.

This week, in a waiting room in hospital, a friend passed by. He happens to be a neurologist, although he isn't my neurologist. Because he now works in Liverpool, I haven't seen him for about 18 months, although we are in touch. I saw myself through his eyes this week, it didn't look good. We have always had a very bantering, taking the pish kind of relationship, but this time he was gentle and sweet, and all I could see on his face was sadness, because the last time I saw him I was sharp and fast and could knock him on his arse in a moment, and that's why I'm his friend.

Not so sharp anymore. I was fooked from the car journey and couldn't remember really basic words. And I know from what he won't say to me what my diagnosis will be, whether it's this time, or next or whatever.

So what I did the next day, was go out and run up a really big hill, because it helps the pain, it keeps me walking, but most of all it makes me feel strong.

And I don't think for a moment you are going to admit to understanding the point of that little story, but as I say, I don't think it's you I'm angry with anyway.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Do you hear that sound? It's the sound of me pointlessly bashing my head on the laptop. I don't think I'm even angry at you.
> 
> To be clear, I do not like the behaviour of some of the people who show up on your threads, Tink, I think it's awful.
> 
> ...


I do think I understand the point of the story, wouldn't be able to put it in words though 

You are wrong though, I do not like my OH doing everything for me, I've gone from being independent to not being and I hate that! And despite what some think I am trying


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I broke my neck when i was 14 and have been in pain everyday since
I hate taking painkillers but id not function if i didnt


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> And despite what some think I am trying


Oh there you go again...
Remember when I told you about fauxpologies? This is the same thing. Youre not *really* trying. Youre going through the motions of appearing to try, but there is not sincerity behind your actions.

Its kind of like acting. Some people are fabulously great actors and they even believe their own acting themselves, but its still just acting, its not authentic, its not real.

Pretending, acting, it does have a purpose, nothing wrong with acting from time to time, but you also have to know how to be authentic. Not for anyone else mind you, but for yourself. Being able to be real with yourself is the only way to get better, to grow, to progress. If that is what you want of course


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Oh there you go again...
> Remember when I told you about fauxpologies? This is the same thing. Youre not *really* trying. Youre going through the motions of appearing to try, but there is not sincerity behind your actions.
> 
> Its kind of like acting. Some people are fabulously great actors and they even believe their own acting themselves, but its still just acting, its not authentic, its not real.
> ...


With all due respect (and you are one of the people I have a lot of respect for on here) you don't know if I'm trying or not, you are not here with me

I might not live up to yours or others expectations but I am trying, I know that, my OH knows that, that's all that matters


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Pain doesn't have to be controlled by drugs ( admittly they help) but if you take tablet after tablet with no break how do you know if you would cope with out them...

Before my back was fixed I used to sit and visit my pain. And asses it and relaxe into it.. Anyone who's had chronic pain should know where I'm coming from...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Believe me I've tried doing without them, there's been days I've gone as long as possible, those days have been the worst, bad pain, arguments with OH, feeling like crap

And I did try other things those days, distraction, tens, wheat bags/ice packs etc

I don't handle pain well


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Do you hear that sound? It's the sound of me pointlessly bashing my head on the laptop. I don't think I'm even angry at you.
> 
> To be clear, I do not like the behaviour of some of the people who show up on your threads, Tink, I think it's awful.
> 
> ...


Precisely what I was getting at in my post, put so much better than I did. It defies scans that say you "should" be far worse and folk who give sympathy but don't really understand.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Believe me I've tried doing without them, there's been days I've gone as long as possible, those days have been the worst, bad pain, arguments with OH, feeling like crap
> 
> And I did try other things those days, distraction, tens, wheat bags/ice packs etc
> 
> I don't handle pain well


I don't think that anyone was suggesting going cold turkey Tinks; depending on what you are on that can even be dangerous. If you take paracetamol even regularly you'll get a rebound headache.

For me to be active I have to take all my meds.

Now forgive me for speaking out of turn but....

I get a sense from your posts of someone young who is allowing their world to narrow and close in on them and that is so sad to me, an awful waste. Maybe you're not comfortable pushing yourself or even don't know how to but Tinks you say you are happy, but your posts often scream that you are not. I understand how easy it would be to slip into a disabled type role / state having undergone a fairly long and painful rehab - if I hadn't pushed myself I wouldn't be running today, I would most likely be very limited indeed. Now I am not saying that you should achieve being able to run but you should be able to set yourself a goal that seems almost impossible to you right now and chip away, chip away until one day....you are there. Sadly some folk do not have any choices but I get the feeling that you do - if you carry on as you are you'll get so many co morbidities creeping in to join your original condition and then you'll be in real trouble.

Why not make 2014 the year you decide to achieve big things? Ditching the energy drinks, eating healthily and losing weight, getting more fresh air, doing some exercises in front of the TV? That kind of thing, I am sure it would really boost your self esteem and help you to handle pain better. There is nothing like being told that scans don't suggest you should be as "high functioning" as you are.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The wouldn't let me buy more that 2 boxes of ibuprofen so I didn't bother, pfft!
> 
> Boots let me
> 
> ...


Did the Superdrug in question have a pharmacy / pharmacist present? If they did - they should have referred you back to them - it could be they were off the premises.

On the shop floor, you can only buy boxes of 16 Paracetamol and are limited to 2 boxes - so it's quite possible they've applied the same rule to Ibuprofen. (In Paracetamol it is law - I don't know about Ibuprofen).

Paracetamol is highly dangerous because early overdose signs seldom give any symptoms - and for many people wouldn't require as many as 32 tablets -whilst there is an antidote available, by the time you start to feel unwell / pass out - it may be too late, the effects are irreversible, leaving you maybe needing dialysis, a liver replacement or even dead.

If you took the same amount of Ibuprofen, chances you would be sick before you got that far because it inflames the stomach - but it does have other risks as well, particularly for asthmatics - I can't take any NSAIDS because I have collagenous colitis and have had multiple acute pancreatitis attacks - although I do take it occasionally for headaches as my routine painkillers don't touch them.

Anyhow - I digress.

If the Boots you subsequently visited had a pharmacist present - they would be able to sell you Ibuprofen in boxes up to 96 tablets over the pharmacy counter.

There IS a law associated with Paracetamol - I'm not sure if that law covers Ibuprofen - but a Superdrug without a Pharmacist may well place the same ruling on other painkillers - whereas you have much more scope if there is a pharmacist on site - although you should be buying them over the pharmacy counter.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Believe me I've tried doing without them, there's been days I've gone as long as possible, those days have been the worst, bad pain, arguments with OH, feeling like crap
> 
> And I did try other things those days, distraction, tens, wheat bags/ice packs etc
> 
> I don't handle pain well


i seen a wheat bag in the charity shop the other day , i knew i should have bought it , am i right in thinking that you put in microwave? , oh mrs google where would i be without you , its nice to ask a real person sometimes instead of a machine , no offence meant julsky i love mrs google

edit;right im going to wake mrs google up s thers no one here, i hope the charity shop still have the wheat bag on monday as they are expensive to buy otherwise


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

mrs google was upset i found this i thought i'd share,

Wheat Bag Warning

Staffordshire Fire and Rescue Service has issued a warning over the use of heated wheat bags after a bag ignited the bedding of an elderly woman in Eccleshall.

"Wheat bags are popular especially among the elderly but can be dangerous if not used properly. We are urging users to always follow the manufacturer's instructions carefully and to ensure a wheat bag is not heated in a microwave for too long, or at too high a temperature." Carmel Warren, Prevention Manager.

The woman, who is in her 80s, was woken by a smoke detector installed in her bedroom and was able to raise the alarm. She was treated for smoke inhalation at the scene by paramedics.

Carmel Warren, Prevention Manager, said: "Wheat bags are popular especially among the elderly but can be dangerous if not used properly. We are urging users to always follow the manufacturer's instructions carefully and to ensure a wheat bag is not heated in a microwave for too long, or at too high a temperature."

Investigation of fires started by microwaveable wheat bags has shown that the wheat produces an exothermic reaction and thermal runaway at temperatures above 225 degrees C. These temperatures can be reached quickly in a microwave oven working normally. But the time is significantly reduced if the turntable is not working properly or is obstructed as this may create "hot spots" within the bag.

"It appears the lady had heated a wheat bag in the microwave, noticed that it looked discoloured but had wrapped it in a towel and put it in her bed. She was later woken by a smoke alarm, found that her bedding was on fire and called her daughter who rang the emergency services. We would, of course, advise people to always call 999 first in the event of a fire.

"This incident shows not only how dangerous wheat bags can be but also how important it is to have smoke alarms installed," added Carmel. "It is very fortunate this lady had had a free Home Fire Risk Check by Staffordshire Fire and Rescue last July and had had smoke detectors fitted. Otherwise this could have been a very different story."

The incident happened shortly after 11pm on Sunday and three fire appliances attended, although the fire was out on arrival. The householder was not taken to hospital.

The safety message for the use of wheat bags is:
- Always buy wheat bags with clear heating instructions as per the British Standard - and follow those instructions carefully.
- Don't use wheat bags or heat packs as bed warmers - only use for direct application to the body. 
- Never overheat a wheat bag and do not use if any signs of over-use eg discolouration or a smell of burning or charring.
- Ensure the microwave turntable turns freely with the bag on it and is not obstructed.
- Never leave the bag in a microwave unattended when heating.
- Never reheat the bag until it has completely cooled - which could be up to two hours.
- Leave the bag to cool on a non-combustible surface such as a kitchen sink.

To book a free Home Fire Risk Check contact: 0800 0241 999. You can also book online at HFRC Booking Form.
v

i think i may stick to my hottie, i will tell charity shop of dangers as this one is loose and dosent have instructions


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Sometimes I'm not well enough to go back and I don't mean pain wise
> 
> Hence why I still buy from shops
> 
> Doc said while they are still working he won't give me stronger and tbh I don't want stronger co codamols


I don't know the history to this and confess to having not read the whole thread - but if you have chronic pain - then you need a referral to the chronic pain management clinic to find out if there are ways they can manage your pain. If the painkillers you are taking from the doctors are working, why do you need to buy large quantities of Ibuprofen? is it just Ibuprofen you are buying? or the versions containing codeine?

If it is HIGHLY likely the amount of Ibuprofen / Diclofenac I took contributed to / caused my collagenous colitis (which is horrendous - once you have it - you have remission periods but are never cured) - and along with long term steroid treatment MIGHT have contributed to my acute pancreatitis attacks (which have around a 20% mortality rate - before you start talking about organ failure).

I loathe the amount of painkillers I must take - I've tried and kicked morphine and high dose Buprenorphine patches into touch and cope with milder (but still narcotic) painkillers -

However, with the occasional exception I take around 50% of my prescribed Tramadol and two thirds of the co-codamol and have ceased the Amitriptyline for now - because although my pain has continues to get worse - I had to offset the ability to be able to function against the pain -

Also having Fibromyalgia - I was losing over 50% of every day preventing me from doing any of my work - I'm chuffed to say that despite a very busy week, only one day have I slept for a long part of it - before - this would have been a daily occurrence - I am in agony walking from my living room to ground floor bathroom at the back of the house, and know, if it wasn't for the dogs, I would probably barely move or leave the house - thank god for my dogs.

===============================

I don't know the problems here - and clearly there IS some history I'm missing - I'm not going to tell you to walk up hills or tell you to do so - because I know I can't.

Nevertheless, you need to be aware (as I have learnt) there are potentially serious (and sometimes deadly) side effects of taking long term NSAIDS even under doctor supervision. I was on Diclofenac under medical supervision on my first pancreatitis attack.

Each attack of pancreatitis carries a very real risk of dying - when I tried to get travel insurance for a brief visit to France, I was quoted £300 (this was obviously covering various medical conditions, nevertheless it was the back and pancreatitis that threw the price so high.....) -

Multiple attacks of acute pancreatitis can turn chronic - this happened to my dad - I watched him die a painful, undignified and pretty horrific death - to be diagnosed just months later with the same condition after he died terrified the HELL out of me - I've since had a much more severe attack -

IF the condition turns chronic - the average life span is 7 years - my dad had just 10 months. (There is NO genetic link and to date, the ONLY possible cause they've found is linked to some of the medication(s) I was taking).

TALK to your GP if you are in constant pain for whatever reason - you need to work with them and quite possibly the chronic pain management team to try and find a working solution for you that doesn't leave you feeling frustrated at having to visit different pharmacies to get what you need.

I'm not saying it always works - I'm awaiting the results of my 2nd MRI scan which I already know is going to be bad and a significant deterioration on my first one - I also know it is highly unlikely there is anything they can do for me (surgically or otherwise - the physios and acupuncturists stopped working with me and the osteopaths won't touch me because it's a chronic condition)

I strongly dislike the amount of pain killers I must take - but under close medical supervision - at least they can (along with me) keep control of what I'm taking and pick up on any significant dosage increases.

There ARE alternatives that might work for you such as painkilling patches releasing a fixed amount of medication every hour which an be topped up with painkillers such as Ibuprofen and Paracetamol for many patients (or similarly, slow release tablets) - these treatments are typically initiated by the chronic pain management team and then once under control, returned to the GP for on-going supervision.

PLEASE don't self medicate over long periods - we will never know for definite if there is a correlation between where I am now and some of the medications I've taken (over the counter and prescribed but it is highly likely in the absence of any other cause) resulting in potentially dangerous and irreversible conditions.

There are potentially FAR higher risks of taking long term Ibuprofen offset against, for example, higher doses of co-codamol managed by the medics

If they find surgical solutions / treatments for your conditions whatever they are - doctors can also manage cessation of these drugs with you - which do need to have a tapered dose over an extended period of time to avoid some potentially horrendous side effects.

=============================

ETA- you mention you don't handle pain well - do you suffer from - or have you been investigated to establish if you might suffer from Fibromyalgia?

SOME patients respond well to the use of neuropathic medications to lessen the effects of this condition, which might help you all round.

But whatever way you go - PLEASE do it with the medics - NOT self medicating long term - the risks are too high.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just going to put this out there ................

A friend who suffered severe pain for nearly 20 years caused by damage in an accident went along with friends to be "healed" at a local church.

Despite having x-rays which prove that there was definitely severe damage he claims to have been healed. 

Now, I am very much a sceptic when it comes to this sort of thing and I consider myself an atheist, but he is a transformed person, physically.

He still has some pain and discomfort, but is no longer debilitated.

He is a believer and it seems to have worked for him.

As I say, I am a sceptic, but I can't deny the difference in him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't have the patients to learn it, I like to be doing something not just sat doing nothing


Saying that though you have the patients to learn nail art don't you?

Also if you are learning you are doing something, you are using your brain and whatever else to do the learning.

I know everyone is different but if I didn't have my online course to do I would go mad!

Why don't you have a look around online for a course to do, I found one for you to do with nail art a while back, getting involved with that might really help you 'forget' your pain for a while.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> He has done something, he's given me pain killers
> 
> For the most part they work


I know I don't really talk about it but I am physically disabled myself, I have had my share of pain and I have had to take pain killers, I find the body gets used to pain killers and they stop working after a while. Wouldn't it be a good idea to find something that helps which doesn't include pain killers, 1. so the ones you have continue working for as long as possible, 2. so that you have other ways to deal with it when the pain isn't so bad so you only have to take them when other things don't work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> With all due respect (and you are one of the people I have a lot of respect for on here) you don't know if I'm trying or not, you are not here with me
> 
> I might not live up to yours or others expectations but I am trying, I know that, my OH knows that, that's all that matters


Whether you have respect for me or not is irrelevant.
Its also totally irrelevant whos expectations youre living up to.

Youre not trying and you know how I know? For one, because you have the same issues over and over and over again. But also, because your attitude and your repeat issues are so no unique. There are tons of folks out there just like you and you all say and do the same things. Kind of like addicts. All addicts sing the same tune even if the lyrics might change slightly, its the same disease though.

Take your weight watchers thread. You want to lose weight, but you still want to be able to eat everything you like, you dont want to have to pay for it, you dont want to have to do this, and that. Thats not wanting to lose weight. Thats wanting the magical weight loss fairy to sprinkle pixie dust on you and make you magically lose weight without any work on your part. 
And that my dear, is not real life. Its pretend fairy tales world like the movies and TV and those photoshopped models you get mad about your OH admiring. (Which BTW, think about it - if you realized those photos arent real, it would bother you far less that your OH looks at them.) Do you see the pattern here?

Come join us in the real world. The world where there are no magic pixie dust short cuts to growing up and becoming a whole human being. Where getting somewhere requires hard work and dedication, but the resulting self-worth you gain is also *very* real and feels really good. 
Its not always pretty here in the real world, things dont always work out the way you hoped, but they work out the way they needed to, and we learn to accept that and live authentic lives. Try it, you might actually like it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Come join us in the real world. The world where there are no magic pixie dust short cuts to growing up and becoming a whole human being.


NO Magic Pixie Dust ??????   :scared:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> Pain doesn't have to be controlled by drugs ( admittly they help) but if you take tablet after tablet with no break how do you know if you would cope with out them...
> 
> Before my back was fixed I used to sit and visit my pain. And asses it and relaxe into it.. Anyone who's had chronic pain should know where I'm coming from...


I really must get better versed at reading through long threads  - but I just wanted to pick up on this.

I hold similar view to you - and take the minimum I can get away with - although there isn't a day I get away without taking any.

However - the mandate from the GP, Specialists and Chronic Pain Management Team (this obviously depends on the condition) is that painkillers should be taken consistently at regular intervals in order to maintain a constant level of pain control in the blood stream

Otherwise - what happens is the pain control goes up and down and is likely to be overall be more severe.

This is why drugs such as MST and Bu-Trans / Trans-tec patches work so well for some patients - because once the patch is up to the correct dose (around 3 days) - drug release is constant - then you have Paracetamol or some other prescribed NSAID (if you can take them) to manage "Breakthrough" pain.

When I tried MST (slow release morphine) - my response to my GP when she asked how my pain was went along the lines of - I'll let you know if I can actually move without going dizzy and nearly passing out 

I did find the Bu-Trans patches useful with co-codamol for break-through pain - but the Trans-tec patches (higher dosages) crucified my eczema and eventually - so did the lower dose patches 

-----------------------------------------------------

I clearly don't know the whole story here as the OP is buying over the counter Ibuprofen - but whilst taking painkillers always poses risks - those risks are MUCH higher if you are combining them with self-medication.

I don't know what your health problems are OP, but why not work with your GP to get a pain-management regime that suits you (as realistically as possible - I speak from experience when I say I am virtually never pain free - I know the pain would be less if I took the Amitriptyline - but I need to be able to function to work (working from home, you have to be disciplined) - so had to offset pain against functionality and the latter won).

If you are able to tolerate NSAIDS - speak to your doctor about what others are available - some of them are incredibly effective - they do carry health risks (as does the Ibuprofen) - there is one I found remarkably effective -unfortunately, along with Ibuprofen (not at the same time I hasten to add) it probably contributed to a condition which could strike again without warning, and I might not be so lucky next time 

You've had some excellent tips from the posts I've read, some from people who know you - PLEASE re-think regularly self medicating (which you must be doing if you are buying larger quantities) - it really can only end in tears (or worse).


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> On the plus tuna wraps for dinner
> 
> Hamster cuddles later
> 
> Mama has come on the sky premier movie channel  I love love love youview! Anyone ekes have it and think its great? How are we all?


Hope you don't mind me just replying to your last part of your thread, it sounds happier lol

The tuna wraps sound lovely, hope you enjoyed them and who could resist hamster cuddles, how are they all? hows all the babies doing? do you have homes for any of them or are they staying with you?

We don't have sky but sounds like you enjoy it.

I'm having a relaxing afternoon, just been knitting...a rare occasion, I usually have to wait until all cats have gone to bed as our Sphynx usually likes to pull my needles off me and run off with the wool, she's being extra good today and slept on the sofa, the others didn't bother at all.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just going to put this out there ................
> 
> A friend who suffered severe pain for nearly 20 years caused by damage in an accident went along with friends to be "healed" at a local church.
> 
> ...


I think I'd be inclined to attribute that to the power of positive thought. I remember reading a study a long, long time ago that seemed to find that very ill people who were prayed for did better than those who weren't. The researchers behind the study said themselves they couldn't be sure if it was God's work or simply that the sort of people who would have a parish praying for them were also likely to have the social support and positive attitude that will always aid in recovery.

Whatever caused it, I'm glad your friend feels better


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Weighing in again...

Tinktinktinkerbell, have you ever asked your doc why they won't up your meds?

There is probably a good reason such as you can make lifestyle changes that can help alleviate your symptoms?

And whilst we all have stories about the medical profession- the VAST majority know what they're doing and bending to the will of the patient for a placebo effect prescription- keep them happy , easy life- is definitely frowned upon, you only need to look at the massive issues of antibiotic resistance caused in part by over prescription. I know you don't need antibiotics Tink but clearly your doc thinks there are other ways to tackle this..

Also this i'm sure isn't the first thread on not being able to buy x amount of painkillers at once, you should be well versed in the law by now and no- one is a special case to this I am afraid.

Maybe take a half hour off entering competitions and use your internet skills to google things that might help.

Moggiemum - no offence taken at all, I agree , speaking to a real person is very useful- but involves leaving the hoose!- I see no difference in typing a query into a pet forum and googling it- because you'd find similar 'real people' asking their forums same thing .


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mulish said:


> I think I'd be inclined to attribute that to the power of positive thought. I remember reading a study a long, long time ago that seemed to find that very ill people who were prayed for did better than those who weren't. The researchers behind the study said themselves they couldn't be sure if it was God's work or simply that the sort of people who would have a parish praying for them were also likely to have the social support and positive attitude that will always aid in recovery.
> 
> Whatever caused it, I'm glad your friend feels better


PMA is so so crucial for long term pain and or illness, after years of suffering from my back and the surgery failing after shed loads of other failed treatments,I was barely hanging in there mentally, I was told I should read a Louise L Hay book, as it was given ti me I had nothing to lose, she is convinced she cured herself of cancer, normally I would have laughed and discounted it, but strangely a lot of what she said makes sense, so I started with the daily positive affirmations, and they helped.. I am meant to have more surgery and meant to be on daily high dose dose pain meds ( oxycontin is known as hillbilly heroin as it's used in place if heroin when users can't get it) my consultant says 95% of patients with the same issues as me are on long term sick. I take my meds only when I REALLY can not cope with the pain and get on with it, telling myself all is good and I'm not in pain every day strangely works lol it's how I cope it's honestly worth reading the book it's pretty much if you always think your a victim you always will be one, if you tell yourself daily your worth it and pretty darn good you are  recommend it to anyone it might help some or it might end up in the bin but what's to lose. It's called " You can heal your life"


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I don't think that anyone was suggesting going cold turkey Tinks; depending on what you are on that can even be dangerous. If you take paracetamol even regularly you'll get a rebound headache.
> 
> For me to be active I have to take all my meds.
> 
> ...


My goal is to be able to do my physio more than once a fortnight(want to work up to three times a week) not there yet but I will be



swarthy said:


> Did the Superdrug in question have a pharmacy / pharmacist present? If they did - they should have referred you back to them - it could be they were off the premises.
> 
> On the shop floor, you can only buy boxes of 16 Paracetamol and are limited to 2 boxes - so it's quite possible they've applied the same rule to Ibuprofen. (In Paracetamol it is law - I don't know about Ibuprofen).
> 
> ...


It was online not over the counter



moggiemum said:


> i seen a wheat bag in the charity shop the other day , i knew i should have bought it , am i right in thinking that you put in microwave? , oh mrs google where would i be without you , its nice to ask a real person sometimes instead of a machine , no offence meant julsky i love mrs google
> 
> edit;right im going to wake mrs google up s thers no one here, i hope the charity shop still have the wheat bag on monday as they are expensive to buy otherwise


You can microwave them of put them in the freezer, nothing better in the summer than a cold wheat bag!

We have like four of them lol



swarthy said:


> I don't know the history to this and confess to having not read the whole thread - but if you have chronic pain - then you need a referral to the chronic pain management clinic to find out if there are ways they can manage your pain. If the painkillers you are taking from the doctors are working, why do you need to buy large quantities of Ibuprofen? is it just Ibuprofen you are buying? or the versions containing codeine?
> 
> If it is HIGHLY likely the amount of Ibuprofen / Diclofenac I took contributed to / caused my collagenous colitis (which is horrendous - once you have it - you have remission periods but are never cured) - and along with long term steroid treatment MIGHT have contributed to my acute pancreatitis attacks (which have around a 20% mortality rate - before you start talking about organ failure).
> 
> ...


It's not really self medicating, the GP knows everything I take

I got the ibuprofen online because I'm running out of the ones (ibuprofen) from the doctor and I'm not well enough atm to go and get more

Re co codamol I buy them OTC as the GP refuses to prescribe soluble ones and they are what I prefer



Animallover26 said:


> Saying that though you have the patients to learn nail art don't you?
> 
> Also if you are learning you are doing something, you are using your brain and whatever else to do the learning.
> 
> ...


Nail arts different, that's actually doing something, sadly I had a don't want to be a girl moment and cut all my long nails off so just waiting for them to grow

I still have that online course saved, I will do it



swarthy said:


> I really must get better versed at reading through long threads  - but I just wanted to pick up on this.
> 
> I hold similar view to you - and take the minimum I can get away with - although there isn't a day I get away without taking any.
> 
> ...


I'm not self medicating, see above for the reason I bought them online



sharonbee said:


> Hope you don't mind me just replying to your last part of your thread, it sounds happier lol
> 
> The tuna wraps sound lovely, hope you enjoyed them and who could resist hamster cuddles, how are they all? hows all the babies doing? do you have homes for any of them or are they staying with you?
> 
> ...


Tuna wraps were lovely thanks, hammies are adorable! Boys are now separated from mum and girls, we have four boys and five girls, got names for three of the, already, stripy, baby D, titch, six to go lol they are all staying with me 

Ah cats and wool, bet that would be funny lol it's no wonder you usually wait till they've gone to bed lol



Julesky said:


> Weighing in again...
> 
> Tinktinktinkerbell, have you ever asked your doc why they won't up your meds?
> 
> ...


He won't up my meds as they still work

Tbf I don't want stronger co codamol


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's not really self medicating, the GP knows everything I take
> 
> I got the ibuprofen online because I'm running out of the ones (ibuprofen) from the doctor and I'm not well enough atm to go and get more
> 
> ...


I'm sorry - but you ARE self medicating. If your GP hasn't put it on repeat - there IS a reason for this and if he has, then order it.

Most surgeries offer online and / or telephone ordering of repeat prescriptions, you don't need to get to the doctors to order them - and there are huge numbers of pharmacies offering free prescription collection and delivery services - so it's pretty easy to get hold of repeat scripts.

=================

The only other reason for not getting them through the doctors that I can see is that they are on repeat - but you are not yet due a prescription.

This is WHY it is so important that these medications when used regularly are controlled through your GP and not bought online - do you REALLY want to place yourself at risk of some of the conditions associated with long term use of Non Steroid Anti-Inflammatories which is the group that Ibuprofen falls into (some of which can be very serious and even potentially fatal).

That's not meant to frighten you - the systems are there to protect you.

-------------------------------

You say your medications are working "but don't want to go onto a higher co-codamol" dosage - why say that if what you are taking is working?

I take max strength Co-Codamol and Tramadol daily - but would opt for co-codamol any day over Tramadol as the drug of choice - I know it's not a drug you've mentioned - but it's a horrible drug and dished out far too regularly IMHO.

The Maximum permitted dosage of codeine is actually higher than that contained in co-codamol - it's the Paracetamol content that prevents higher dosages - not the codeine.

=====================

You say the GP "knows" everything you take - so he is making notes on your records of every online transaction you make when you go to see him? and he thinks it's acceptable to be buying these medications online 

===================================

To repeat what I've said above - usually these days, you don't need to leave the house to get a repeat script - if you haven't got a drug on repeat, there is a reason for it - and being "too ill" to get there is the very reason why you should be going.

I know ALL about being too unwell to go somewhere - sometimes I have to be physically dragged out of the house I am so unwell and lethargic - but believe me - drag me my friends and family do solely in MY best interests - - thank god for them and my dogs and family or I think I would be in trouble.

I always tell people - don't give me an "out" because I will use it.

=====================================

As above - I've not read every post - but in the bits I've seen, you contradict yourself with "your pills working" and then "not wanting to increase the dosage" - 

My medication I KNOW has limited effectiveness - and this is why I try to take it when I need it - rather than how I am guided to use it - and don't use it before a long drive - I also have adaptations in my car to make driving less painful.

The difference is - I HAVE tried all the stronger medications as advised by the medics - and they've all been "kicked into touch" for various reasons from flaring up my eczema to preventing my standing up safely to (in a nutshell) being unable to lift my head up and just having to sleep nearly all the time and feeling shocking when awake (on top of my pain).

I've therefore adjusted accordingly to manage my pain through prescription medications in full conjunction with my GP - I mentioned the odd Ibuprofen for headaches - a box of 12 can last me about 2 months - and now I'm on the Metformin - it's one of those medications it's recommended I avoid.

=====================

I do hope you sort yourself out - but I do feel you are kidding yourself somewhat over the medication.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually they are on repeat and I do need to see the doctor, especially for the co codamol


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> NO Magic Pixie Dust ??????   :scared:


:lol: Im actually cryin laughin at this :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

swarthy said:


> .
> 
> The Maximum permitted dosage of codeine is actually higher than that contained in co-codamol - it's the Paracetamol content that prevents higher dosages - not the codeine.


Really? I never knew that!



> You say the GP "knows" everything you take - so he is making notes on your records of every online transaction you make when you go to see him? and he thinks it's acceptable to be buying these medications online


Yes he knows


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

The Voice of Reason said:


> Having worked in as a checkout supervisor whilst at uni, staff are told that they must ask for ID from anyone who looks to be under 25, or if they suspect that an older person is buying alcohol for someone underage who is with them. Since its more than their job is worth, most staff will ask for ID from anyone buying alcohol who is with someone under 25.
> Furthermore, what frustrates customers even more would be when a member of staff asks someone who is clearly over 25 for ID, but they don't have any, yet the supervisor has to follow company policy and back up their staff and refuse the sale.
> I had to do this on more than one occasion to people who were at least 50


I had this at Tesco had my son with me - he is 27 - checkout lady actually asked if any of the wine was for him as she would need to see his ID if so. I said Sylvia you are his bleeding aunty and know how old he is you silly mare 



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Sometimes I'm not well enough to go back and I don't mean pain wise
> 
> Hence why I still buy from shops
> 
> Doc said while they are still working he won't give me stronger and tbh I don't want stronger co codamols


Don't answer this question but be honest with yourself, are you really having to buy over the counter because you are taking more than the docs prescribe so running out?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Don't answer this question but be honest with yourself, are you really having to buy over the counter because you are taking more than the docs prescribe so running out?


I have wondered this myself.

If it is on repeat perscription then why would you want to pay for the stuff, unless you are afraid the doctor will not be happy about how much you are taking?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> I had this at Tesco had my son with me - he is 27 - checkout lady actually asked if any of the wine was for him as she would need to see his ID if so. I said Sylvia you are his bleeding aunty and know how old he is you silly mare
> 
> Don't answer this question but be honest with yourself, are you really having to buy over the counter because you are taking more than the docs prescribe so running out?


I am being honest

90% of the time I do not even take the minimum dose, I rarely take 8 co codamol only if I've had to go out, same for ibuprofen

I buy them online because its cheaper than getting them from the doc


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

What is the codeine dose in the cocodamols as i know i cant get mine without a prescription as mine are 30mg i think the over the counter ones are only 5mg, could you gp not prescribe the stronger ones at all?

I found that after a while they would not touch the pain, i have to take, gabapentin, amitriptyline, tramadol, ibuprofen, buprenorphine and sometimes the cocodamols as well.

Im sure your gp could find something that is more suited to you? Do you have a pain management specialist? i dont know what the pain is from but i have one as well as my gp and gynea and gastro.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catseyes said:


> What is the codeine dose in the cocodamols as i know i cant get mine without a prescription as mine are 30mg i think the over the counter ones are only 5mg, could you gp not prescribe the stronger ones at all?
> 
> I found that after a while they would not touch the pain, i have to take, gabapentin, amitriptyline, tramadol, ibuprofen, buprenorphine and sometimes the cocodamols as well.
> 
> Im sure your gp could find something that is more suited to you? Do you have a pain management specialist? i dont know what the pain is from but i have one as well as my gp and gynea and gastro.


Yeah they are 5mg ones


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Would be worth getting a gp prescription for the 30mg as you are used to the 5mg you could take a lot less pills but get more pain relief, and it would cost less as you would need less of them.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catseyes said:


> Would be worth getting a gp prescription for the 30mg as you are used to the 5mg you could take a lot less pills but get more pain relief, and it would cost less as you would need less of them.


More chance of getting addicted though

Plus I buy soluble ones which the GP won't prescribe


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> More chance of getting addicted though
> 
> Plus I buy soluble ones which the GP won't prescribe


That's strange my GP always prescribes the soluble ones, got told they were cheaper.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> That's strange my GP always prescribes the soluble ones, got told they were cheaper.


Wish mine would, something to do with the sodium in them


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm, guess they work around personalities, mine was always concerned about addiction but not with cocodamol as theyre not very strong, more concerned about the tramadol and the buprenorphine the harder ones are much more likely.

I would discuss things with your gp. really could save you money. Do they have to be soluable?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catseyes said:


> Hmm, guess they work around personalities, mine was always concerned about addiction but not with cocodamol as theyre not very strong, more concerned about the tramadol and the buprenorphine the harder ones are much more likely.
> 
> I would discuss things with your gp. really could save you money. Do they have to be soluable?


Yeah they have to be soluble

It's not really cheaper to get them from the GP tbh


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I just thought getting stronger ones you would only need many 2 tabs a day instead of 8 meaning they would last longer and therefore be cheaper in the long run?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Wish mine would, something to do with the sodium in them




Do you have to be careful with the amount of sodium you digest then?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catseyes said:


> I just thought getting stronger ones you would only need many 2 tabs a day instead of 8 meaning they would last longer and therefore be cheaper in the long run?


I rarely take 8



Animallover26 said:


> Do you have to be careful with the amount of sodium you digest then?


Not that I know of


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

catseyes said:


> What is the codeine dose in the cocodamols as i know i cant get mine without a prescription as mine are 30mg i think the over the counter ones are only 5mg, could you gp not prescribe the stronger ones at all?
> 
> I found that after a while they would not touch the pain, i have to take, gabapentin, amitriptyline, tramadol, ibuprofen, buprenorphine and sometimes the cocodamols as well.
> 
> Im sure your gp could find something that is more suited to you? Do you have a pain management specialist? i dont know what the pain is from but i have one as well as my gp and gynea and gastro.


The maximum co-codamol dosage is the 30/500s - the ones I'm on (same as you by the sound of it) - totally 240mg codeine daily. (the others are 15/500s and 8/500s on script - and 12.8mg and 8mg as outlined below). My OH says he was once offered 80/500s - but I'm struggling a bit with that one as although it would fall within the maximum permitted codeine dosage - you would have to halve your Paracetamol intake by 50%).

The restriction is because of the absolute maximum permitted Paracetamol dosage is 2gm a day - Codeine on it's own can be taken (in divided doses) up to 360mg daily (it was one of the things discussed with me when reviewing meds)

Codeine only comes in combined preps over the counter without a prescription

Nurofen Plus and Solpadeine plus both contain 12.8mg codeine - the maximum permitted without a script - there are also a huge range of products containing 8mg codeine. There is one combined prep that contains dihyrocodeine - but can't for the life of me remember what it is called - it's yet another drug I can't tolerate.

Interesting you are permitted to take the Tramadol and Buprenorphine together (although the "books" do say you shouldn't take co-codamol and tramadol together") - but it's actually one of the most common combinations for chronic back pain - I want to stop the Tramadol - but we need to find an alternative I can tolerate. I'm not quite sure what happened when I tried the Gabapentin - ILL - the pre-gabalin made my hands swell like there was no tomorrow - and the Amitriptyline - I thought the dry mouth was hard - but the ability to stay awake was even harder 

I've had the Bu-Trans and Trans-tec patches with co-codamol top-up - but the bigger patches particularly played hell with my skin - and with changing them every three days - I quickly lost anywhere to put them - even Atarax and Piriton wouldn't stop the itching 

The last thing I was tried on was Slow Release Morphine - I suppose I could get away with saying I had no pain - because I couldn't actually stand up  



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Actually they are on repeat and I do need to see the doctor, especially for the co codamol


There isn't a 5mg codeine tablet in any shape or form - you can buy stronger (as above) in pharmacies - I was inventory manager of a pharmaceutical company for a number of years, did my nurse training and am surrounded by qualified nurses including my mother, sister and daughter - in the past it's not been unusual for my medication knowledge to be better than the GP's and nurses. My GP and my Pancreatic specialist had NO idea that the second most documented side effect of the diuretic Furosemide was acute pancreatitis (which I just happened to be taking the first time I got it).

If you MUST see the doctor before getting a prescription for them - then they are not on repeat - repeat means that within your usage guidelines, scripts will be re-issued for a period of time.

============================

Are you also telling me that you go into your GP's with an accurately maintained list of every Ibuprofen dosage you take and he inputs it into the computer? that's one rather over-trustworthy doctor - you could say anything.

The BENEFIT of getting it on prescription - is that they can monitor and will know if you are overusing

My GP knows I take the occasional Ibuprofen - but it's been made VERY clear to me that I face risks doing this - I've also been told that any stronger NSAIDS such as Diclofenac would be like committing suicide - which is very irritating as they are far more effective than Ibuprofen.

==============================

The fact you are buying it online when you are taking regular medication is the first steps on a slippery slope - I don't know what health problems you have - but you need to sort these issues out with your GP and possibly even a referral to the chronic pain management team if you need regular analgesia of ANY description.

The risks really are potentially too high to manage them long term yourself


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Maybe you should ask because we do need sodium, in fact I have been known to need sodium powder to increase my amount.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah they have to be soluble
> 
> It's not really cheaper to get them from the GP tbh


If you get more than an average of 1 prescription a month - then you can buy a 3, 6 or 12 monthly pre-payment certificate - living in Wales at present - we don't have to pay for our scripts (which I believe is wrong) however - if I lived in England - I worked out on one of the other threads that my meds would total around £80/month - a pre-payment prescription is worth it for ANYONE getting more than 1 item monthly.

------------------------------------

Why do they HAVE to be soluble? I'm fortunate that my GP alternates mine because whilst the soluble work more effectively - they contain high volumes of sodium (as already mentioned) and some of them contain Sorbitol which is used as a diabetic sweetener but is also a laxative.

I find my stomach gets quite upset if I take all soluble tablets


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

swarthy - i was on cocodamol and ibuprofen, then onto tramadol on top of that and i now try to not take the cocodamol as it wasnt working and was making me "backed up" inside so to speak.

I now have the buprenorphine for when the pain gets really bad and i need the extra hit, i dont have it constantly as thats when my body gets used to it.

The side effects of the gabapentin and the amitriptyline are hard but i found the pain harder so deal with them, im knocked out on the amit and try to take the gabapentin in the evening early, then right before bed then again when hubby goes to work at 5am so i can sleep them off!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

swarthy said:


> The maximum co-codamol dosage is the 30/500s - the ones I'm on (same as you by the sound of it) - totally 240mg codeine daily. (the others are 15/500s and 8/500s on script - and 12.8mg and 8mg as outlined below). My OH says he was once offered 80/500s - but I'm struggling a bit with that one as although it would fall within the maximum permitted codeine dosage - you would have to halve your Paracetamol intake by 50%).
> 
> The restriction is because of the absolute maximum permitted Paracetamol dosage is 2gm a day - Codeine on it's own can be taken (in divided doses) up to 360mg daily (it was one of the things discussed with me when reviewing meds)
> 
> ...


Again, I am not over using



Animallover26 said:


> Maybe you should ask because we do need sodium, in fact I have been known to need sodium powder to increase my amount.


I think I will ask next time I'm in, maybe it's something to do with my weight



swarthy said:


> If you get more than an average of 1 prescription a month - then you can buy a 3, 6 or 12 monthly pre-payment certificate - living in Wales at present - we don't have to pay for our scripts (which I believe is wrong) however - if I lived in England - I worked out on one of the other threads that my meds would total around £80/month - a pre-payment prescription is worth it for ANYONE getting more than 1 item monthly.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...


They have to be soluble because they work better, quicker and last longee


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

catseyes said:


> swarthy - i was on cocodamol and ibuprofen, then onto tramadol on top of that and i now try to not take the cocodamol as it wasnt working and was making me "backed up" inside so to speak.
> 
> I now have the buprenorphine for when the pain gets really bad and i need the extra hit, i dont have it constantly as thats when my body gets used to it.
> 
> The side effects of the gabapentin and the amitriptyline are hard but i found the pain harder so deal with them, im knocked out on the amit and try to take the gabapentin in the evening early, then right before bed then again when hubby goes to work at 5am so i can sleep them off!


I don't know if you saw my earlier post - but if you are able to take the 30/500s - some of them contain Sorbitol which might help



catseyes said:


> The side effects of the gabapentin and the amitriptyline are hard but i found the pain harder so deal with them, im knocked out on the amit and try to take the gabapentin in the evening early, then right before bed then again when hubby goes to work at 5am so i can sleep them off!


One of the side effects of Amitryptyline and most other narcotic meds are the same as codeine - it was one reason I started on it - to try and manage my back pain and to see if it would help in controlling my colitis (was worth a try !!!!!)

I tend to take mine after my evening meal - and quite simply can't stay awake the following morning - maybe I'm taking them too late in the evening - but I also have to work some evenings.

I was trying to work in the day but all I was doing was sleeping (literally on my computer sometimes - really scary).

I run online classes in the evenings providing technical support for learners - several times my OH has had to throw something at me and ply me with coffee to wake me up  - and that was before I'd taken them.

I have Fibromyalgia - which hasn't helped with the fatigue - last week I was really chuffed there was only one day I needed to sleep - a big advance on previous weeks.

The Gabapentin I can't describe it - within two day I thought I was going to die - the pre-gabalin (Lyrica) helped - but my hands were like balloons to the extent I couldn't close my fists (and I already get problems because of my eczema  )

I'm waiting for my post MRI appointment atm - so will see where that leads and what he suggests  I'm currently "discharged" from the chronic pain team as I'm "back in the system"


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Something tells me that the chronic pain isn't as 'chronic' as some would like us to believe :aureola:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> Something tells me that the chronic pain isn't as 'chronic' as some would like us to believe :aureola:


I'm not bothered if that's way you think, that's your opinion and you are entitled to it


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not bothered if that's way you think, that's your opinion and you are entitled to it


Thanks, I am glad I have your approval for my opinion on what you have typed :thumbup:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> Thanks, I am glad I have your approval for my opinion on what you have typed :thumbup:


Ok........


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I dunno, it's coming across as a chronic pain!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Why read and reply then


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

why do so many people like to argue??


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> why do so many people like to argue??


Sometimes all is not as it seems Moggiemum.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

swarthy said:


> I don't know if you saw my earlier post - but if you are able to take the 30/500s - some of them contain Sorbitol which might help
> 
> One of the side effects of Amitryptyline and most other narcotic meds are the same as codeine - it was one reason I started on it - to try and manage my back pain and to see if it would help in controlling my colitis (was worth a try !!!!!)
> 
> ...


Yea i had the 30/500s and they worked for a while but not for long. The pain management guy has me on the gabapentin and amit, the gynae on triple cerazette and tramadol and thenmy gp helps me with buprenorphine which may or may not be something i use more often. I have had surgery 2 days ago so feeling pretty rough now.

I have endometriosis so in constant pain with it, regards the side effects i take my amit at 7pm by 10pm im zonked and without an alarm in the morning i can easily sleep right through for maybe 14 hours but push myself to get up and get on!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> Something tells me that the chronic pain isn't as 'chronic' as some would like us to believe :aureola:


When I first read that I thought you said the "chronic pain management team" wasn't 

Unfortunately, by rights they should be involved in managing long term / chronic pain (my experiences with them haven't been brilliant) - but they can issue guidance on using different combinations of drugs which the GP maybe wouldn't normally issue -

GP's can take their advice - but aren't obligated to because ultimately, the "buck" stops with them if something goes wrong - not the "expert" who gave the advice in the first place.

Nevertheless, their existence I assume means they must have helped some patients and in a situation like this - could definitely be worthwhile consulting.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinks not sure if you can take diclofenac , but i get volterol suppositories and they work amazingly fast.

i wouldnt want to be taking them every day though, i take them for a few days a mth only, they do help but usually wear off before i can take anymore so i have to top up with something else thats not aspirin related


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> why do so many people like to argue??


If that was aimed at me then I am not arguing. Just stating my opinion as everyone else has. Just because it doesn't match with what the OP wants us to believe doesn't make it arguing


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> tinks not sure if you can take diclofenac , but i get volterol suppositories and they work amazingly fast.
> 
> i wouldnt want to be taking them every day though, i take them for a few days a mth only, they do help but usually wear off before i can take anymore so i have to top up with something else thats not aspirin related


Do they have any side effects for you?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i get maximum 150g suppositories , i can only take one every 24hrs, they do work i make sure i eat well, but they only kill the pain for 5-6 hrs but really useful if i need to get things done, the first time i used them i did feel weird but not anymore , i cant take every day as i have high cholestrol and get palpitations, but great to have incase of emergencies. i take amyltriptyline for back and it really helps but dosent touch endometrial pain at all


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> i get maximum 150g suppositories , i can only take one every 24hrs, they do work i make sure i eat well, but they only kill the pain for 5-6 hrs but really useful if i need to get things done, the first time i used them i did feel weird but not anymore , i cant take every day as i have high cholestrol and get palpitations, but great to have incase of emergencies. i take amyltriptyline for back and it really helps but dosent touch endometrial pain at all


Will ask the doc about them next time I'm in, see what he says


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> If that was aimed at me then I am not arguing. Just stating my opinion as everyone else has. Just because it doesn't match with what the OP wants us to believe doesn't make it arguing


hi , it was amied at anyone who engages in bickering and yes you just stated an opinion that wasnt meant to cause an arguement, but stillnot a very helpful statement all the same , im glad you both dealt with it in a mature manner

its a good thread for everyone to discuss what works for them and what dosent
i wish doctors had as much knowledge as people on here and i mean that sincerely


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi , *it was amied at anyone who engages in bickering* and yes you just stated an opinion that wasnt meant to cause an arguement, but stillnot a very helpful statement all the same , im glad you both dealt with it in a mature manner
> 
> its a good thread for everyone to discuss what works for them and what dosent
> i wish doctors had as much knowledge as people on here and i mean that sincerely


No it wasn't  hee hee hee


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi , it was amied at anyone who engages in bickering and yes you just stated an opinion that wasnt meant to cause an arguement, but stillnot a very helpful statement all the same , im glad you both dealt with it in a mature manner
> 
> its a good thread for everyone to discuss what works for them and what dosent
> *i wish doctors had as much knowledge as people on here and i mean that sincerely*


In a serious note... it is very wise to take everything you read on the internet with a pinch of salt.

It is very dangerous to set about medicating oneself based on the advice of a stranger over the internet- doctors study for many, many years to offer the best advice for their patients.

That's quite a contrite and a little bit dangerous statement


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes it was you got me, funneee


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hi , it was amied at anyone who engages in bickering and yes you just stated an opinion that wasnt meant to cause an arguement, but stillnot a very helpful statement all the same , im glad you both dealt with it in a mature manner
> 
> its a good thread for everyone to discuss what works for them and what dosent
> i wish doctors had as much knowledge as people on here and i mean that sincerely


I am very lucky with my doctor, he is a godsend to me, there is nothing like a doctor that listens to you and is willing to refer as and when needed 

My Oh actually jokes that i rattle when he picks me up due to the amount of meds I have to take :lol:

My comment wasn't helpful you are right, but something I have been thinking for some time and I guess my tactfulness relapsed for a bit


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Bear in mind we are taking on board everything we read on good faith that it is true.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Julesky said:


> In a serious note... it is very wise to take everything you read on the internet with a pinch of salt.
> 
> It is very dangerous to set about medicating oneself based on the advice of a stranger over the internet- doctors study for many, many years to offer the best advice for their patients.
> 
> That's quite a contrite and a little bit dangerous statement


my doctor learns a lot from me and will quite happily admit that too

but yes of course i always make up my own mind over what people say but that includes what some doctors say as well

runs off to ask mrs goole what contrite means,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes i see what you mean when you say contrite as i was indeed apologising incase my last statement came across as sarcasm which is why i stated i was being sincere,

some of us have unfortunately had to manage our pain for years but in doing so have become very knowledgeable in what works for us, and i am always interested in others experiences, i would never urge someone to try someting on the basis that it worked for me but to always check with their gp first


i cant believe i had to look up the word contrite , i was brought up a catholic what would my mother say


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> yes i see what you mean when you say contrite as i was indeed apologising incase my last statement came across as sarcasm which is why i stated i was being sincere,
> 
> some of us have unfortunately had to manage our pain for years but in doing so have become very knowledgeable in what works for us, and i am always interested in others experiences, i would never urge someone to try someting on the basis that it worked for me but to always check with their gp first
> 
> i cant believe i had to look up the word contrite , i was brought up a catholic *what would my mother say*


Go to your room moggiemum and say 10 Hail Marys.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of the pain medication mentioned in this thread can only be got at the GPS right? So someone wanting to take them would have to check with their doctor


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

that is true tinks but bearing in mind there are some unscruplous greedy peeps who sell all sorts of fake medcines on the net , and peeps silly enough to buy them too:confused1:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Go to your room moggiemum and say 10 Hail Marys.


is that all ? i used to get an our father as well


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> that is true tinks but bearing in mind there are some unscruplous greedy peeps who sell all sorts of fake medcines on the net , and peeps silly enough to buy them too:confused1:


And people who take medication given to them by friends and family who have it prescribed for them - far more common than you'd think!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> that is true tinks but bearing in mind there are some unscruplous greedy peeps who sell all sorts of fake medcines on the net , and peeps silly enough to buy them too:confused1:


That's why I only buy them from boots, superdrug or lloyds pharmacy

Did buy co codamol from amazon once but they were the real thing


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Hate to be a party pooper and that you are all trying to help the op with their pain management - but am feeling that this thread is getting into levels that should be discussed with a GP (I dont doubt anyone's knowledge/experiences in any way) x

so personally feel this thread should be locked


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Most of the pain medication mentioned in this thread can only be got at the GPS right? So someone wanting to take them would have to check with their doctor


I wish my 'medicine' was available on prescription....I have to get mine from the wine aisle at the supermarket!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> I wish my 'medicine' was available on prescription....I have to get mine from the wine aisle at the supermarket!


Lol, my dad gets his from there too :lol:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Moggie


20 glory bes


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> tinks not sure if you can take diclofenac , but i get volterol suppositories and they work amazingly fast.
> 
> i wouldnt want to be taking them every day though, i take them for a few days a mth only, they do help but usually wear off before i can take anymore so i have to top up with something else thats not aspirin related


This is the one med I wish I could take - it CAN be bought over the counter in pharmacies - but there are very many risks with it for all patients - it's amazingly effective compared to many of the other meds on the market (even the narcotics) - but it's a definite no no for me 



gorgeous said:


> I wish my 'medicine' was available on prescription....I have to get mine from the wine aisle at the supermarket!


Have one for me whilst you are there - I'm not a drinker - think I've had about 3 alcoholic drinks in the last 7 years or so - but when you are told you can never drink alcohol again, all of a sudden, I got his mad yearning for an ice cold Gordons and Tonic with slices of lemon and lime


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> I wish my 'medicine' was available on prescription....I have to get mine from the wine aisle at the supermarket!


now you are responsible for me wanting a bottle o red , shame on you


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The title is confusing me. Ibuprofen is dangerous in high amounts. I have some myself but I only use it on rare occasions. It can cause ulcers with regular use. I'm the same way about Tylenol. The only time I use Tylenol (which isn't common) is when I have a headache that is bad enough bother me and maybe two with a really bad one.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> tinks not sure if you can take diclofenac , but i get volterol suppositories and they work amazingly fast.
> 
> i wouldnt want to be taking them every day though, i take them for a few days a mth only, they do help but usually wear off before i can take anymore so i have to top up with something else thats not aspirin related


Are these them

Voltarol tablets - Voltarol - Boots

You think the gel would be any good?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

swarthy said:


> This is the one med I wish I could take - it CAN be bought over the counter in pharmacies - but there are very many risks with it for all patients - it's amazingly effective compared to many of the other meds on the market (even the narcotics) - but it's a definite no no for me
> 
> Have one for me whilst you are there - I'm not a drinker - think I've had about 3 alcoholic drinks in the last 7 years or so - but when you are told you can never drink alcohol again, all of a sudden, I got his mad yearning for an ice cold Gordons and Tonic with slices of lemon and lime


yes i believe its bad news too, but my doc thinks i should be ok as i only take it a few days every mth , if i could find something else as fast acting i would, i didnt want to try it at all as i had a bad experience with asprin and neurofen once and wont go near them again , but ok with with this for now


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> The title is confusing me. Ibuprofen is dangerous in high amounts. I have some myself but I only use it on rare occasions. It can cause ulcers with regular use. I'm the same way about Tylenol. The only time I use Tylenol (which isn't common) is when I have a headache that is bad enough bother me and maybe two with a really bad one.


Why does it confuse you?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Are these them
> 
> Voltarol tablets - Voltarol - Boots
> 
> You think the gel would be any good?


as long as you dont have an allergy to asprin, and dont take with other asprin realated meds like ibupurofen/nurofen.

personally i wouldnt as the gels are pretty new and i like to stick tothe older tried and tested 
volterol /diclofenac have been linked with heart problems recently so im not in favour for daily use i take 150mg in one go and its not swallowed if you get me , but only a doc would give you those if warranted


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> as long as you dont have an allergy to asprin, and dont take with other asprin realated meds like ibupurofen/nurofen.
> 
> personally i wouldnt as the gels are pretty new and i like to stick tothe older tried and tested
> volterol /diclofenac have been linked with heart problems recently so im not in favour for daily use i take 150mg in one go and its not swallowed if you get me , but only a doc would give you those if warranted


Not allergic to aspirin and I wouldn't take them with anything

Thanks


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Going to get one of these

Omron E4 TENS Machine: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care

OHs got one and it's good


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Going to get one of these
> 
> Omron E4 TENS Machine: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
> 
> OHs got one and it's good


Why dont you just use his?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wow i would love one of those, i ve got a massager thing but its not great really, i need about 6 hot water bottles , ive tried those heat pads but the good ones are a bit pricey for daily use

i wonder if you could hire a tens machine from docs just to see if it works for you?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> wow i would love one of those, i ve got a massager thing but its not great really, i need about 6 hot water bottles , ive tried those heat pads but the good ones are a bit pricey for daily use
> 
> i wonder if you could hire a tens machine from docs just to see if it works for you?


Some GPs and pharmacies allow you to hire one. I love mine, it is fantastic.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ahh brilliant i thought id heard something along those lines, my old memory serves me well thanks


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Why dont you just use his?


He complains when I do so I'm getting my own


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> wow i would love one of those, i ve got a massager thing but its not great really, i need about 6 hot water bottles , ive tried those heat pads but the good ones are a bit pricey for daily use
> 
> i wonder if you could hire a tens machine from docs just to see if it works for you?


I have a blood circulation thing that I put my feet on, it's not so good though


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> wow i would love one of those, i ve got a massager thing but its not great really, i need about 6 hot water bottles , ive tried those heat pads but the good ones are a bit pricey for daily use
> 
> i wonder if you could hire a tens machine from docs just to see if it works for you?


I used to hire mine from the docs until I went out and bought a decent one, mine was quite expensive tho. Not sure I would trust the cheaper ones to be effective if I'm totally honest


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> I used to hire mine from the docs until I went out and bought a decent one, mine was quite expensive tho. Not sure I would trust the cheaper ones to be effective if I'm totally honest


The one in the link I posted is good


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I have a blood circulation thing that I put my feet on, it's not so good though


i love walking on a pebbly beach or the grass so stimulating , i dont think im ready for the hot coals yet though


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> i love walking on a pebbly beach or the grass so stimulating , i dont think im ready for the hot coals yet though


Grass over pebbly beach lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Please contact your Doctor before using medications especially if you are taking other medications prescribed or not... closed


----------

